# Sigma 18-35 F1.8



## Don Haines (Sep 22, 2013)

Has anyone used this lens? What do you think about it?


----------



## candc (Sep 22, 2013)

I bought one a couple weeks ago and it is superb optically but it has big time AF problems. Works really well on 70d in live view but I am trying to get it sorted out with the sigma dock because it is all over the place using regular AF.


----------



## pwp (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes, this was the conclusion drawn by DP Review in their in-depth review of this lens. 
Awesome optics let down somewhat by AF gremlins.
http://www.dpreview.com/lensreviews/sigma-18-35-1-8

It's for just the same reasons I sold my pin-sharp Sigma 50mmf/1.4. When it nailed focus it was totally exquisite. For commercial work, it just couldn't be trusted being a match winner one minute and shocker the next. So it sat unused for most of the time in my store-room.

Let's hope Sigma can address these issues because they are on a very positive trajectory at the moment which should benefit every DSLR shooter on the planet. Like so many others I'm watching Sigma very closely from the sidelines, waiting for the imminent moment to get onto the field and join the party.

-pw


----------



## candc (Sep 22, 2013)

working with the dock, here are some test photos, all are in camera jpeg, wide open, center point focsused


----------



## candc (Sep 22, 2013)

another


----------



## candc (Sep 22, 2013)

another


----------



## candc (Sep 22, 2013)

another


----------



## candc (Sep 22, 2013)

another


----------



## candc (Sep 22, 2013)

another


----------



## candc (Sep 22, 2013)

another


----------



## Axilrod (Oct 7, 2013)

I've only used it for video on the Sony FS700 but I was very, very impressed. Razor sharp, excellent color/contrast and it's very well-built. For $799 you can't go wrong.


----------



## Wallywonka (Oct 13, 2013)

Candy how did you go with the dock? Wondering if I should invest or bit. Also have horrible AF issues ok mine.


----------



## candc (Oct 13, 2013)

the dock lets you make adjustments depending on subject distance and focal range. mine was frontfocusing really bad on the 18mm side at close distances but fine at infinity, on the 35mm side it was ok close but backfocusing at infinity. the dock has 4 distance settings and 4 zoom ranges 18,24,28,and 35 that you can make adjustments. its a lot of trial and error and a lot of lens on and off but it works. the infinity setting was the hardest to get right. try using live view and look at your focus scale, then switch to regular af and refocus, that will give you a starting point to see where it is off


----------

